# The Possible Trio



## aleksi (Aug 5, 2011)

Hatfuls presents: Bach Cello suite no. 1 (Menuet II) for 2 cellos and guitar!




Comments, please! =)


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

I like it a great deal, though I do find the video a bit amusing, the way that it was done with people switching spots all over the place like a pop video haha.


----------

